# New hedgie!



## Tempest (Jan 5, 2012)

Picked this girl up today, as an "early birthday present." She's about a year old, kind of skittish, but I'm hoping with some work, she'll chill out. Her name is "Prickles" right now, any suggestions?


----------



## HerpDaDerp26TV (Jan 6, 2012)

D'awww

Cute!!


----------



## Weldd (Jan 6, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Kristina (Jan 6, 2012)

Very cute!

My little girl is named Sonnet. My husband named her that because it sounded similar to "Sonic" lol. Boys


----------



## coreyc (Jan 6, 2012)

Too cute


----------



## wellington (Jan 6, 2012)

Very cute. I like the name, you should keep it


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! I handled her some today, she huffed a bit when she saw my hand, but once I scooped her up, she was running around all over the place. Eventually, she snuggled up next to me under her blanket on the couch. They are so cute when they first wake up, with their quills over their eyes and lookin' all sleepy. 

Kristina: my boyfriend likes "Quillina."


----------



## Penny525 (Feb 29, 2012)

Aw, I had a hedgehog who passed away in October. His name was Dink. She is very cute!


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 29, 2012)

I had a hedgehog when I was younger it was the cutest thing. I haven't seen one in years though!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 29, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 29, 2012)

I like Quillina also, she is very cute...


----------



## bobbymoore (Mar 1, 2012)

Mine is Reggie the hedgie


----------



## Kvoigt (Mar 1, 2012)

lol ours is named Guinea my 3 year old named her lol she is an albino and is a crappy old headgie


----------



## Penny525 (Mar 1, 2012)

Kvoigt said:


> lol ours is named Guinea my 3 year old named her lol she is an albino and is a crappy old headgie



Aw! Mine was albino too. He wasn't too friendly but I loved him anyways...


----------



## Kvoigt (Mar 3, 2012)

Penny525 said:


> Kvoigt said:
> 
> 
> > lol ours is named Guinea my 3 year old named her lol she is an albino and is a crappy old headgie
> ...





hahah ooops well that WAS suppost to say crabby!!! not crappy hahah oh well yea she is not very friendly either but we all love her


----------



## pam (Mar 3, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## laramie (Mar 3, 2012)

Tempest said:


> Her name is "Prickles" right now, any suggestions?



Prickles is so so adorable!! I think Prickles is a wonderful name! I used to have a beanie babie named that was called Prickles and it was a hedgie too!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Mar 3, 2012)

Aww, Cutie...my guy is a complete sweetie but he does always huff a bit when I pick him up, until he smells me and relaxes. They have teribble eyesight


----------



## EddieW (Mar 3, 2012)

My friend had one of these. It was never friendly no matter how much attention he gave it. The one time I touched it I cut my finger, needless to say I choose to stick with tortoises! 

They are very neat looking though.


----------



## bexby (Jun 3, 2012)

We've had huffie for nearly a year now. 
I love her to pieces but she's the worst tempered animal I've ever had. 
She physically launches herself at us when we get her out! And no amount of meal worms will cheer her up.


----------

